# Mother's Day Wishes



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

*"When your mother asks, 'Do you want a piece of advice?' it is a mere formality. It doesn't matter if you answer yes or no. You're going to get it anyway."* - _Erma Bombeck_

Thank you to all of the mothers on TAM who seem to still find the time to share their stories and give advice.

Have a great Mother's Day!!!!



P.S., Originally posted in General Forum, then realized I probably should have posted it in The Ladies Lounge.


----------

